# Abortion outside Dubai Expat



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone! I have a Filipina friend who got pregnant here in Dubai and had abortion outside the country last June 2017 (2 months ago). She had a conflict with her sister and her sister threaten her that she will report my friend in the police for having abortion. Her sister have a copy of her ultrasound before. My friend is a bit concern if she will be deported or might go to jail. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

First off, what an awful sister! Secondly, because she had the procedure outside the UAE, the authorities probably wouldn't care. It's done and over with. She hasn't broken any laws here in this country. So her sister has nothing to gain.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How would anybody prove who the ultrasound image belongs to?
One sister could simply turn the tables on the other by saying the image is from the other sister and not her!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> How would anybody prove who the ultrasound image belongs to?
> One sister could simply turn the tables on the other by saying the image is from the other sister and not her!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Very often they have the patients name and dob on the image.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> First off, what an awful sister! Secondly, because she had the procedure outside the UAE, the authorities probably wouldn't care. It's done and over with. She hasn't broken any laws here in this country. So her sister has nothing to gain.


I disagree Choco. Sex out of wedlock is an offence in the UAE, how to prove that, is a different point.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Very often they have the patients name and dob on the image.


Yes - but that's not proof of identity!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - but that's not proof of identity!


Absolutely - but it goes a long way to show that it doesn't belong to someone else.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Absolutely - but it goes a long way to show that it doesn't belong to someone else.


I guess the sister in front of the police has to prove that she did abortion in UAE. Nobody care what se did outside the Country. With a flight ticket to overseas, or better with the hospital paper, she can prove that she didn't it here.
What we do outside the UAE is not their business.

I guess the sister is saying that just because she does not approve abortion. She might be right, but not her body and not her life.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

maria18 said:


> Hello Everyone! I have a Filipina friend who got pregnant here in Dubai and had abortion outside the country last June 2017 (2 months ago). She had a conflict with her sister and her sister threaten her that she will report my friend in the police for having abortion. Her sister have a copy of her ultrasound before. My friend is a bit concern if she will be deported or might go to jail. Thank you for your response.


Oh look, another nasty piece of work who threatens people for their mistakes - oh so common here across most nationalities, especially those from East of here and a few hours west.

Tell your "friend" to not worry, firstly it's highly unlikely that the sister will do anything and secondly it's even more unlikely that the police will care, so no fear of anything.

Horrible, nasty, little jealous people, sadly this country is full of them.


----------



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> First off, what an awful sister! Secondly, because she had the procedure outside the UAE, the authorities probably wouldn't care. It's done and over with. She hasn't broken any laws here in this country. So her sister has nothing to gain.


Thank you so much for responding. What should my friend do? Because just this morning her sister message her that she already reported to their police. What should she tell the authority?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

maria18 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. What should my friend do? Because just this morning her sister message her that she already reported to their police. What should she tell the authority?


Nothing - until and if the police contact her!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Nothing - until and if the police contact her!


Which they won't cos i can guarantee she never went.


----------



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the responses. But are there chances that she will be in jail or deported at any time if her sister provide the copy of the ultrasound in the authority? What's the best thing to do when being interrogated by the police? Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

maria18 said:


> What's the best thing to do when being interrogated by the police? Thanks.


Do not sign anything in Arabic.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sunder said:


> I disagree Choco. Sex out of wedlock is an offence in the UAE, how to prove that, is a different point.




It's being pregnant out of wedlock. Being able to prove that the coitus happened in UAE as opposed to anywhere else would be interesting


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I am surprised nobody has ever tried the "turkey baster" defence


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> I am surprised nobody has ever tried the "turkey baster" defence




Was struggling to remember the movie....then, then, Don't Breathe!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

maria18 said:


> But are there chances that she will be in jail or deported at any time if her sister provide the copy of the ultrasound in the authority?


Zero - an ultrasound proves nothing.


----------



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! An update regarding this concern. Is it possible that the CID will make investigation in the clinic where the ultrasound was taken? Will this be jail time or deport time for my friend? Thank you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

maria18 said:


> Hello everyone! An update regarding this concern. Is it possible that the CID will make investigation in the clinic where the ultrasound was taken? Will this be jail time or deport time for my friend? Thank you.


No, why would they? If, as you say the clinic was outside the UAE. Plus patient confidentiality and all that. They wouldn't bother. You could actually get your 'friend' to say she's going to file a case against her sister for black mail and sharing confidential information - see how that goes down.

If none of this happened here - she's not broken any laws here.


----------



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> maria18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! An update regarding this concern. Is it possible that the CID will make investigation in the clinic where the ultrasound was taken? Will this be jail time or deport time for my friend? Thank you.
> ...


Thanks. She had an ultrasound once here in Dubai. And had the abortion outside Dubai. Would they investigate the clinic here?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

maria18 said:


> Thanks. She had an ultrasound once here in Dubai. And had the abortion outside Dubai. Would they investigate the clinic here?


Oh well that's new information. Hmmm well technically clinics are meant to report anyone who turns up pregnant and unmarried - there could be questions as to why they didn't. 

Can you specify what the falling out is over?


----------



## maria18 (Aug 23, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> maria18 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. She had an ultrasound once here in Dubai. And had the abortion outside Dubai. Would they investigate the clinic here?
> ...


Well, my friend and her ex boyfriend pretended to be married. The clinic didn't ask too much questions and had the ultrasound. So, with this is there a possibility that she'll be deported or worse put in jail? Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In all honesty I can't and I don't think anyone can answer that. It really depends IF the other woman really made a complaint and IF the police took it seriously and IF they can be bothered, or feel the need to do anything. There are just so many variables here. I'd like to say, they wouldn't care as there now is no pregnancy, but here you just never know. It's really going to be a case of wait and see if someone comes knocking at the door.

I know plenty of people here who had ultrasounds etc without being married, but then did shotgun weddings to get their paperwork in order.

It really depends on whether the authorities feel a crime has been committed - in many peoples eyes, here, yes.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Honestly, I think this thread has come full circle, and it's now up to your friend (funny how it is always a friend) to make a decision one way or another.

As has been stated many times, it's unlikely that anything will happen (and I am of that belief) - but no one here will, with any certainty, be able to promise that anything bad will not happen. If your friend is genuinely worried about the authorities or consequences, then she would be best advised to get out of dodge!

Oh, and get another sister, the one you have sounds awful!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tackledummy said:


> Honestly, I think this thread has come full circle, and it's now up to your friend (funny how it is always a friend) to make a decision one way or another.
> 
> As has been stated many times, it's unlikely that anything will happen (and I am of that belief) - but no one here will, with any certainty, be able to promise that anything bad will not happen. If your friend is genuinely worried about the authorities or consequences, then she would be best advised to get out of dodge!
> 
> Oh, and get another sister, the one you have sounds awful!


Johnny can't come to school today - because I have a cold!


----------

